# 2011 321 Frl



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I have the 2011 321 frl my question is this when i hook up satelite on the front side of the unit i know i have to use different connection on the inside for the livingroom tv but will i have satelite in the master bedroom and or in the front storage


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

First, I changed the connections around on my rca/12 jack under the tv. Once I did this, I hooked up the satellite to the outside of the camper. On the inside, one of the coax runs to the receiver and then I run another coax out of the back of the receiver labeled out to tv back to the rca/12 jack. This spreads the signal to all tv's in the camper. Now you can only watch one channel at a time, but it works get. Let me know if this explanation doesn&#146;t make sense. kinda hard to explain without being there.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I do the same as the last post. Our 325FRE had bad connection problems from the start. All the coax ends are push ons and I was getting lots of static. I replaced them with good crimped ends and that solved the problems for the most part. I hook up to the back up the camper from the dish, then up from behind the tv to the receiver, out of the receiver to the wall (which, like he said, powers all tv's inside and out). I can change the channel of the big tv, but all other tv's have to view whatever channel the box is on (only have 1 box). I do however have a set of audio cords (red, white, yellow) that I can't figure out what to do with. They go from the back of the tv and I put the other end in the back of the receiver, but they make no difference whether they are hooked up or not. My friends get a little better reception (clearer) that I do and we have the same set up (as far as the dish goes). Hope this helps get you dialed in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The satellite is just a single line and has no splitter in the trailer. You will have to run your own cable from the receiver to the master bed room.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

There is a built in spliter install with the Wingard RCA/12 Volt outlet. No need to re-wire the camper.
I found this manual on Winegard's knowledge base. This is what I used to re-wire my OB so that I could watch DTV on any televsion in the camper. 
Keep in mind that you will need to be in front of the receiver in the living room to change the channel if watch tv in the bedroom.

Winegard Knowledge Base


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

joeymac said:


> There is a built in spliter install with the Wingard RCA/12 Volt outlet. No need to re-wire the camper.
> I found this manual on Winegard's knowledge base. This is what I used to re-wire my OB so that I could watch DTV on any televsion in the camper.
> Keep in mind that you will need to be in front of the receiver in the living room to change the channel if watch tv in the bedroom.
> 
> Winegard Knowledge Base


It may be just early in the morning here but the attachment you linked to just shows the antenna amplifier and splitter. Now Jerry's trailer may be different but on mine I have two connections on the outside, one is labeled cable and the other is labeled satellite. The satellite connection is a single point to point connection that provides nothing more then a means for the cable to penetrate the trailer wall to an inside wall plate. which would then be used as the satellite receiver input. The cable connection goes to the winegard antenna booster, then it has a splitter that goes out to two or more wall plates. It may be possible to use the wiring intended for the cable/antenna to have the satellite in more rooms then just one location but it will still require some rewiring to route the satellite receiver output to the cable input of the winegard cable/antenna booster. On my trailer the sattelite and winegard connections are in two different rooms.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Our stock 2010 Outback Sydney 5'er is like this: When I hook the satellite up,and once all the coax's are plugged in to the right place, you can view the satellite from any tv, inside or out, bedroom or living room. But, if you're viewing a tv from in the bedroom or outside, the only channel that can be viewed is the channel that the receiver is already on (which is hooked up to the main tv in the living room). Cable on the other hand can be watched from anywhere, any channel, throughout the camper, or multiple channels on multiple tv's.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll also add, if you need to get to the splitter for whatever reason, it will be located in your bedroom. Just pullout the cable hook up/booster plate and gently pull the coax until you see the splitter. Just for your info...


----------

